# Norwood Lumbermate 2000



## sredlin (Jan 11, 2007)

Does anyone on here own a Norwood Lumbermate 2000? I was wondering if it is a good unit and worth the investment.


----------



## flht01 (Jan 11, 2007)

sredlin said:


> Does anyone on here own a Norwood Lumbermate 2000? I was wondering if it is a good unit and worth the investment.



I bought a Logmaster LM-1 because it was only a 2 hr drive away but the LM 2000 was high on my list. I did recently talk to a sawyer that lives close by that started out with a Lumbermate and really talked highly of it. That impressed me because he had traded up to a Timberking B20 mill with all the bells and whistles and while he likes the B20, he talked a lot about the features of the LM mill and quality cuts it made. In fact, it almost sounded like there was a twinge of regret not owning it (LM) anymore. I know that's not much help, but I'm sure one our regular posters that operates a LM 2000 will be along soon What say ye, Sawyer Rob. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 11, 2007)

Sawyer Rob says, "a picture is worth a thousand words"...  






















I still think the Lumbermate 2000 is the best full size sawmill for the least amount of money. It saws just as accurate as the "high priced spread" too...

Rob


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have anything to do with this mill, but here's where great deals are born!! http://www.norwoodindustries.com/to...496&sid=e3b2a35c408683f4c77754fc68ccc482#8496

Rob


----------



## Vern (Jan 15, 2007)

clutches seem to be a problem on some of these.........LMs


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 15, 2007)

It wasn't the clutches so much as a batch of motors were delivered to Norwood with the MAX RPM set too low. They are suposeto be set at 3,650 to 3,700 at the factory and many were comeing in at 3200 to 3,400.

At the lower RPM's the clutch could not hold the load in tough cuts or when the owner pushed the carriage too fast, so the clutch slipped...

This was all discussed on the Norwood forum, and an very simple fix was shown, so those who had the problem could easily raise the RPM's.

It's a fact that with the B&S 23hp OHV Vanguard motor the clutch is maxed out, so this showed up very fast when with that motor and owners starting reporting problems on the Norwood site...

It didn't help that a couple of oldtimers (who were use to side valve motors) were posting that 3,000 was all these motors should be running to make them last longer... 

Rob


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2007)

Best mill for the money out there , get the biggest motor you can. Built tuff I work mine hard and often. No problems to speak of in 3+ yrs


----------



## Flubberboy (Jan 23, 2007)

We bought a brand new Norwood 2000 to saw up limb wood that is too small for our big saws and it works remarkably well considering that you can buy a brand new one for about one-tenth the cost of a big portable saw.

You can cut larger logs on it too but if you were going to do much sawing I'd get a much larger machine - but, in all fairness, it does work well on larger logs - it's just slow.

The one we bought came with a 23 or 25 hp gas engine, I believe. I sure wouldn't't get any engine smaller than that for sure.

Here's the bad news: These machines come unassembled and in a million pieces. (bags and bags and bags of small parts). After several days of having my employees try their hands at assembling it we finally just hired a professional machinest after hours to get it going. That worked out well. 

If you are mechanically inclined and can keep from getting discouraged, this machine is a real bargain. Nothing out there under $15,000 comes close to it. I think we paid about $6,000 plus $1,800 for assembly + S&H so it came in under $9k in all.

The few other people I've spoken with who also own one of these all complain about the irregular and problematic cutting with theirs. Once they run our machine, and see how well and fast it cuts, they realize that their machine must be way out of kilter. One 2000 owner we know hired this same machinest to tear his apart and put it back together properly and now his work fantastic too.

As much as I like this machine it's like putting together a 50,000 piece jigsaw puzzle. However, it does come with a great photo rich instruction manual of about 150 pages.

To other Norwood owners who may disagree with my take on the complex assembly: if you put yours together yourself and it works properly, my hat is off to you. There aren't a lot of people who can do this on their own - but no one would EVER want to do it again, I'll bet.

If you are ever in my area feel free to stop by and use mine for a day before buying one.

Thanks. Dennis


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 23, 2007)

> To other Norwood owners who may disagree with my take on the complex assembly: if you put yours together yourself and it works properly, my hat is off to you. There aren't a lot of people who can do this on their own - but no one would EVER want to do it again, I'll bet.



Hi Dennis

I've assembled two lumbermates myself and also an Edgemate.... SO, i'll take your bet, now what are YOU putting up to loose????

I've talked to literally hundreds of Lumbermate owners and i have to tell you over 99% of them assembled there's themselves and enjoyed doing it and there mills are working great! They also felt it was a very good experience that allowed them to learn all about how their mill went together.

I'll post what you have said here on the Lumbermate forum, and see what the owners "there" have to say about it... I'll post the addy here for all to read for themselves...

We will soon find out if i'm the only one who enjoyed putting there LM together and found it a good experience, or if others felt like you do and feel as you claim they would...

Either way, Happy Sawmilling no matter what you use...

Rob


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jan 26, 2007)

I said i'd post the addy to how Lumbermate owners liked assembleing there mills, so here it is... http://www.norwoodindustries.com/townhall/viewtopic.php?t=1529&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Rob


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 26, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I said i'd post the addy to how Lumbermate owners liked assembleing there mills, so here it is... http://www.norwoodindustries.com/townhall/viewtopic.php?t=1529&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> Rob



I think I would enjoy assembling a mill. Then again I used to be a machinist.


----------

